# my sawmill project



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Okay...hopefully I have the add a picture figured out. So will now give this a try.
I first made a cardboard mock up of what I thought I wanted to build and set it on the layout to see how it would fit in and if any change needed to be made.




I then started....with a few changes ....to cut plexy glass to make a shell to add windows and then cedar planking on to. Hopefully in the long run it will help it last longer.



If this works ....more to follow.

Garry NCGRR 


BTW....my wife says I could have built the real mill faster than this took


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Okay....first post worked well ...so now to move on.

After had the frame of the mill all cut and glued together it was time to figure where the windows and trusses would fit in. Made the trusses out of red cedar...making a master plan on paper to fit all the pieces for each truss on and then glue together...so each would be the same.




Now have the windows in place and roof ready to attach. Next would be the start of the cedar planking for the outside walls.




Don't want to put too much in one thread ...just in case it over loads....so more to follow.

Garry NCGRR


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

In case anyone wants to know what the window frames were made from......they are cut out of the plastic trays that bedding plants come in at garden shops.









This next picture shows one part of the front of the mill done with the cedar planking....each plank is 7/16th X 1/16th thick cut from cedar fence boards ( and I still have all my fingers )




Now we skip ahead to having all the main walls planked....and the loading dock doorways in place, now ready to add upper section on main roof. Wasn't sure at the time what would work best but went with what I had done with the lower walls.




Now have cedar added to the new wall ...this time running length ways....as it seemed to be an easier and faster way to do that wall, being so short in height.



More later.............

Garry


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Oops...got one wrong picture above.....must have hit the wrong picture when copying. So will add the right one now....with the part wall done


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Once all the roof sections were in place I used masking tape to be my tar paper roofing. Using brush on CA to seal the edges...as I found to do on here. Another thing l managed to learn while doing that ....DO NOT do it in a room without real good ventilation ...that stuff is really strong !



Once that was all done....I added the loading dock and loading dock roof. 





Waiting now to take the building out side to spray paint the roof flat black and then seal it with Krylon UV protection paint ...flat finish. Also have to seal all the cedar while it is out there and paint the foundation a concrete color. Also have the jack ladder for the logs, to add to the high end.

Latest picture ...with the wood chip bin that I am also building to add to the scene.



Just waiting for nice spring weather to move it all outside.

Garry


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks Great. You didn't mention how you are applying the cedar to the plexiglas. How did you make the windows from plant trays? Did you paint them white? I think a few more details would help. Thanks for posting.


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Wasn't sure what kind of details to add in ...so thought I'd go through the whole project and see if there were any questions.









This is what I took the windows from. Just cut out sections of the trays for what I needed......lots of the trays around and cheap! Also they are plastic so easy to glue and will last, then painted them a light gray.




I used Lepages PL premium glue to hold the planks onto the plexy....could only do about a foot section then clamp it all and leave to dry. Trying to do too much and it was really hard to keep the planks from moving a bit.

Garry


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Awsome Garry Awsome........


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks terrific Garry! Nice job bud!


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

Garry 
It is a very nice looking structure, what type glue did you use on the plexiglass. 
Dennis


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

I used methylene chloride for gluing the plexy and all the styrene parts. Bought it where I bought the sheets of plexy.

Garry


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow that is nice. Like your use of plant trays for windows.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking super Garry.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

Great idea on those trays! 
And beautiful work!!! 
===Ciffy


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What is the thickness of the clear plastic that you used? 

JJ


----------



## GarryNCGRR (Jan 18, 2008)

Hi JJ............the clear plastic is 1/8th inch thick. They sell it here in three thicknesses......1/8th, 3/16th, and 1/4......so you can get thicker if you wanted to go that way.

Garry


----------



## Biblegrove RR (Jan 4, 2008)

Very Impressive! thanks for sharing your ideas!


----------

